# Awnings & Washing machines



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi all

Help and advice needed for the following please.

I am looking for a really - really simple awning for my Topaz which can be attached using suction caps (thanks Carol :wink: ) I don't need anything fancy just something for a little privacy so must have sides.

Next on my wish list is a compact washing machine. I have Googled and found a couple of models for sale on various websites but would appreciate any recommendations or definite dont buys.

The washing machines I have seen range from about £40 up to £99.

Thanks for any help.

Maura


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

mauramac said:


> The washing machines I have seen range from about £40 up to £99.


Do it proper.

Whilst in France recently we saw several, what looked like road works compressors towed by MHs.

But when they opened them up there was a full sized washer and drier.

Clean folk the French.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Maura,
No help for you on your requests, but nice to see you again. How are you getting on with the Topaz??

Ca


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washing machine*

Hi

You can buy an electric washer as seen here.

http://www.towsure.com/product/9620-Twin_Tub_Washing_Machine

I have also seen one like the above, but without the spinner.

Alternatively, you could get a wonder wash - see the review section on MHF.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> [
> Whilst in France recently we saw several, what looked like road works compressors towed by MHs.
> But when they opened them up there was a full sized washer and drier.
> .


Not just a washing machine inside. There is a full-sized cooker and a sink as well as storage space. They seem to have taken over from the kitchen tent for the well-heeled traveller. Goodness how they manage on 3 amp sites but they certainly manage to monopolise the water taps round any site. Waste water seems to be set to flow into the gutters. They're very smart but bet they cost a fortune.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Forgot to mention.....

The humble bucket, using a potato masher to agitate the dirty clothes and water.

R


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Awning*

Hi Maura,

I too have a Topaz, and I use a drive way awning by Reimo. Dead simple to put up and quick too, about 20 min from out the bag to pegged out. 
Here's the link I hope your german's up to scratch; 
http://www.reimo.com/en/93653-busvorzelt_tour_easy/

You can order it from the concept multi car website (basically Reimo uk) and Campershop I think the campershop is cheaper. the awning is about £100.

Ginge


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here you go...... 
>Bargain Washing Machine<

Hilldweller,

Many of those clean French with those compressor type thingies are indeed Gypsies or do we call them full timers?

Trev.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

I know you said you wanted a simple motorhome awning but it depends on your clarification of simple. 

I think the Kyham Motordome Excelsior is simple, in that it just 'pops' up, takes no more than 10 minutes to put up and about another 10 to peg down. It also then takes down in about 10 minutes. It is a drive away awning allowing you to leave your deck chairs etc in it whilst you go out for the day. Also makes a great gazebo in the garden if you are having a party!!

There is a review of it under the product review section. It can be attached using suction hooks as I know others have done it this way. There are two sizes, the Excelsior is for coachbuilts and has a floor space of approx 10 ft by 10 ft inside with an additional 3ft porch area linking on to the MH.

There is also one called a Kyham Motordome Classic which is lower and fits lower MH's.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Hilldweller,
> Many of those clean French with those compressor type thingies are indeed Gypsies or do we call them full timers?
> Trev.


Well we came across A Huge Puzzle on a municipal site at St Avoid for a one night stop. Fine site, €14 inc EHU.

The puzzle, many of the caravans looked new. Big ones and well tied down with big awnings. Many of the cars and vans ( as in normal van with towbar ) looked new. Two pitches had these "utility rooms". A young woman sort of gave the impression she was washing for more than one. All the men were dressed in clean white shirts, immaculate grey trousers and smart shoes. All polite, smiled, nodded. Well dressed kids around.

What were they ? A mobile hit squad of JWs ? We can't work it out.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Wow, thanks guys/gals - will try to respond to all and apologies for delay but my email notifications all got put in junk 8O

*hilldweller*Thanks for advice but I only got little campervan and I also thought I could use machine at home for handwash stuff 

*Catherine* Hello, thanks for asking and I absolutely blo*dy love my little Topaz, she is just perfect for us and I never tire of looking at her and smiling - mad old bat that I am :lol:

*Russell* Hello to you - are you still in UK? Thanks for reply - I am looking at all possibilities but preferably would like compact electric machine (size of bucket would be fine)  Use a masher on my flimsy's - you must be kidding :lol:

*Ginge & Travelbug*

Simple pop up sounds just the jobby for me - will look at both links and thanks for helping me out with advice. Using it in garden is a bonus 8)

*Trev*

Thanks Trev for link, I'm looking at it just as soon as I finish here, cheers .

Thanks eveyone, I'm off to spend some money.

Maura


----------

